# Moin moin



## BangBus (19 Juli 2006)

Moin moin ich bin der „BangBus“ und wollte mal kurz hallo sagen.
Ein klasse Board habt ihr hier „Kompliment“ und einige mir bekannte User die nur gutes zu berichten wissen also werde ich ab und zu mal vorbeischauen und das ein oder andere veröffentlichen.

MfG
BangBus


----------



## Muli (20 Juli 2006)

Na das klingt doch wie Engelsgesang in meinen Ohren! Da will ich dich doch dann auch gleich einmal Willlkommen heissen! Dein Name ist mir auch schon auf dem einen oder anderen Board begegnet 
Wir werden hier bestimmt noch bissl Spaß zusammen haben!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## spoiler (20 Juli 2006)

Natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches MOIN MOIN an dich und desweiteren wünsche ich viel Spass hier bei uns...


----------



## AMUN (21 Juli 2006)

Aha der Hille!
Na hast du den weg zu uns doch noch gefunden hat ja lange gedauert… hast dich unterwegs verrollt was  

Da wünsch ich dir hier viel spaß und sage mal „Petri Heil“

Gruß 
Meister


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Juli 2006)

heihiheiho......na Du...... viel Spaß hier und so.....


----------

